# Sabbath Dist.



## Jiuk (Mar 9, 2020)

It was builted in October 2018 but has been upgraded so many times,, and finally completed today morning. I'll never open it again.


----------



## cooder (Mar 9, 2020)

Great job there!


----------



## Barry (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## gri (May 16, 2020)

what did you use transistor wise? im having a hard time sourcing as both seem obsolete


----------



## Jiuk (May 16, 2020)

gri said:


> what did you use transistor wise? im having a hard time sourcing as both seem obsolete



They are BC184C and 5 of MPF4393's.


----------

